# HELP! MY HEDGEHOG FELL!!



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

hey guys, so today while i was carrying sully back in his cage he jumped out of my hands and he fell like 2 feet!! I have carpet in my bedroom so maybe that made the fall a little bit less harmful had it been woodflooring, when he fell it made a loud thud and he just kind of was a bit stunned at what happened. 
I've been worrying all morning and ive been looking through the threads for anything like this but I can't find any!
Help! I don't know what to do what should I check for i feel so bad for my poor little sully i just want to cry :"(


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

k...breathe...most likely everything is fine...2 ft isn't horrible and everyone's hedgie takes a spill at one time...so breathe...

what did he do immediately after he fell?
does he seem okay? 
can he walk okay?
take a good look at all of his legs...put nim in a clear bowl, if you need too, then look through the bottom...

look at his tummy - bruised? red?

sometimes, there can be internal injuries, so you need to keep an eye on him for the next few - 24 hours: watch for bruising on his tummy, not eating, not wheeling, wlaking funny...really anythiong out of the ordinary.

other help will follow...

breathe...snarf did the same thing to me and bounced three times on the way down, then got up and walked away...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just breathe. Accidents happen.

Leave him alone for awhile, relax, calm yourself. The more freaked out you are, the more he will react to that. You are no good to him when you are freaked out like that.... You can freak out after when you see that he is fine.

When you are calm, take him out and put him on the floor, let him walk around and make sure he is walking properly, and not limping. 

Next, try flipping him over and checking for any possible bruising, and also get a feel of his legs and feet. If he reacts in pain to you touching his feet, then he hurt himself and needs to go to the vet. If there is no reaction, then you can put him back to his cage and leave him alone for the rest of the day.

At night, bring him out again to go through the above procedures, just because if there's anything wrong, you don't want him running on his wheel all night on an injury.

As long as he seems ok, then leave him be. Just keep checking him over the next few days, as internal injuries/bleeding can take a few days to fully show themselves. Also, be sure to count his kibble and keep track of his water intake. If his behaviour suddenly changes at any point, take him to the vet to check for internal injuries.


----------



## Mara.c33 (Jan 31, 2011)

okay so its been a few days since sully's fall
his belly doesnt seem to be bruised he is walking perfectly fine
he is eating about the same if not more

i do have a question though his...reproductive parts(nuts) are a little bit more red than his belly
but im not sure if thats just because he needs more blood in that area generally..
should i be concerned?


----------

